# Ga to wisc. Oct. 17-18 golden ret. Mix pup-please help!! She has a home!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rheba's transport - Franklin GA to Balsam Lake WI Oct 17-18
*
*Rheba is a sweet young girl that was very frightened to find herself at animal control in a rural GA shelter. Lucky for her a caring woman all the way up in Wisc saw her photo and just couldn't let her die. Rheba is now anxious to get to her new mommy! Can you help?*




*TRANSPORT VOLUNTEERS NEEDED - PLEASE CROSSPOST!*

IF YOU CAN HELP, PLEASE FILL IN YOUR INFORMATION FOR THE 
LEG(S) YOU ARE OFFERING AND REPLY TO COORDINATOR

*TRANSPORT COORDINATOR:
Emily Cherry Goff 
[email protected] (no spaces)
(334) 744-5590


PLEASE CONTACT EMILY DIRECTLY AND PROVIDE: 

Day and Leg(s) you are offering to take
Name
Address 
City/State
Home #
Cell #
Email
Emergency Contact phone #
Vehicle Desc
License Plate #
Suggested meeting place (if you have one)*

*Passengers: 1 golden retriever mix pup
photo link: http://www.petfinde r.com/petnote/ displaypet. cgi?petid= 14733642

Reason for Transport: from kill shelter to approved adopter
Detailed info at bottom* 

All legs are flexible! Please let me know if you need to change anything! Some of these legs are long, let me know if you need to split it with another driver.

15 minutes has been added to each leg for water/potty breaks

**Route and Legs**

SATURDAY Oct 17, 2009

Leg 1 filled, thanks Karen!
Depart: Franklin GA
Arrive: Atlanta GA
1 hour 15 min
9:00 am - 10:15 am


Leg 2 filled, thanks Carolyn!
Depart: Atlanta GA
Arrive: Chattanooga TN
1 hour 45 min
10:30 am - 12:15 pm


Leg 3 NEEDED
Depart: Chattanooga TN
Arrive: Nashville TN
2 hours 15 min
12:30 pm - 2:45 pm


Leg 4 filled, thanks Judy!
Depart: Nashville TN
Arrive: Bowling Green KY
1 hour 15 min
3:00 pm - 4:15 pm


Leg 5 NEEDED
Depart: Bowling Green KY
Arrive: Louisville KY
2 hours
4:30 pm - 6:30 pm


OVERNIGHT NEEDED IN LOUISVILLE KY - filled, thanks Gail!

SUNDAY Oct 18, 2009

Leg 6 filled, thanks Gail!
Depart: Louisville KY
Arrive: Indianapolis IN
1 hour 45 min
7:00 am - 8:45 am


Leg 7 NEEDED
Depart: Indianapolis IN
Arrive: Lafayette IN
1 hour 15 min
9 - 10:15 am


Leg 8 NEEDED
Depart: Lafayette IN
Arrive: Gary IN 
1 hour 30 min
10:30 am - 12:00 noon


Leg 9 NEEDED
Depart: Gary IN
Arrive: Elgin IL
1 hour 15 min
12:15 pm - 1:30 pm 


Leg 10 NEEDED
Depart: Elgin IL
Arrive: Madison WI
1 hour 45 min
1:45 pm - 3:30 pm


Leg 11 filled, thanks Renee!
Depart: Madison WI
Arrive: Tomah WI
1 hour 45 min
3:45 pm - 5:30 pm 


Leg 12 NEEDED
Depart: Tomah WI
Arrive: Eau Claire WI
1 hour 30 min
5:45 pm - 7:15 pm


Leg 13 Filled by adoptive family!
Depart: Eau Claire WI
Arrive: Balsam Lake Wi
2 hours
7:30 pm - 9:30 pm
End of transport

------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -

PASSENGER INFO:

Dog or Cat (s): 1 dog 

NAME: Rheba 

BREED: retriever mix 

SEX: F 

AGE/WEIGHT/SIZE: menium 

SPAY/NEUTERED: spayed 

SHOTS UTD: yes 

RABIES VACCINE & TAG: (MUST BE ORIGINALS NO COPIES!!): yes 

HEALTH CERT (MUST HAVE FOR TRANSPORT NO EXCEPTIONS!! ): yes 

DHLPP: yes 

Coming out of Shelter/Boarding or Foster Care: shelter 

Has the Dog(s) been quarantined for 14 days or more: no 

WILL A CRATE BE PROVIDED: no 

SIZE OF CRATE: n/a 

MICROCHIPPED: yes 

OK WITH DOGS: ? 

OK WITH CATS: ? 

OK WITH KIDS: ? 

HOUSE TRAINED: ? 

CRATE TRAINED: ? 

TEMPERMENT TESTED: ? 

SPECIAL NEEDS: none 

DOES THE DOG/CAT RIDE WELL IN A CAR: ? 

ADDITIONAL INFO: 

OTHER ITEMS BEING SENT WITH DOG/CAT: collar and leash 

ITEMS NEEDED: bowl and water for stops 

REASON FOR TRANSPORT: to adoptive home 

PHOTO LINK: http://www.petfinde r.com/petnote/ displaypet. cgi?petid= 14733642 





SENDING SHELTER: 

Name: Heard Co Animal Control 

Is Sending a 501(c)3: ? 

Physical Address: 11818 Ga Hwy 100 


City/State/Province /Zip Code: Franklin GA 

Phone: 706-675-3570 

After Hours Phone: none 

Email: [email protected] yahoo.com 

Contact person: Kaylene 

Website: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/ GA430.html 

Distance Willing to Drive: none, animal control 

Do you do Home Visits before Adoption: no 

Do you spay/neuter before Adoption: yes 





RECEIVING RESCUE/Adopter/ Responsible Party: 

Name: Barbara Sawyer (David Sawyer) 

Physical Address: 1911 W Bone Lake Drive 

City/State/Povince/ Zip Code: Balsam Lake WI 54810 

Phone (H) 715-869-8044 

Phone (C) 715-554-4423 or 715-554-1739 

Emergency Contact w/ phone #: 715-554-7538 

Email: [email protected] com 

Do you have email access after 5pm and on weekends: yes 

Vehicle Desc/Make/Model & License Plate #: white 1994crys. new yorker 

Suggested meeting place (if you have one): not familiar with area 

Distance Willing to Drive - MUST do at least last leg (Excludes Boarding Facilities): 120mi 

Vet Reference: St Croix Vet Hosp 715-483-3171 

(records under David and Cassie Sawyer) 





THE FINE PRINT: As a volunteer transport coordinator, I am dependent on what the senders tell me about our passengers' temperaments, The very nature of rescue transport creates some risk for those who participate in it; even a good-natured dog may find it stressful to be passed from stranger to stranger and cooped up with unfamiliar dogs, and in consequence may act in uncharacteristic ways. Neither I nor anyone associated with this transport can accept liability for any accidents or incidents that may occur during the transport. 



Emily aka cherryharley
~SAVING ANIMALS ONE LIFE AT A TIME~ 
~ www.myspace.com/cherryharley ~


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Please help this little Golden Mix get to her adoptive home!
One wonderful member here has volunteered already!! Bless you!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

*Transport postponed until 10/24 and 10/25*

As of Friday evening at approx. 9:30 p.m., this transport was postponed until next weekend, Oct. 24th and 25th. They are working on a two for one transport, and Emily still needs drivers to fill those that had previous commitments for next weekend.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

the transport isn't coming my way.
they never do.......
I think I live in the boonies.
good luck getting that poor little scared girl to her new home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump
*TRANSPORT FOR OCT. 24 AND 25
Hoping someone can help!

CoppersMom: The way you can help is email to all you know.
Chances are the people you know know someone in IN, WI, etc.*


----------

